

Is bitcoin protocol future proof - henrygrew
http://www.cryptocurrencyanswers.com/questions/675/is-bitcoin-protocol-future-proof

======
NateDad
From
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/09/the_doghouse_...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/09/the_doghouse_cr.html)

On brute forcing cryptographic keys using an ideal computer that uses the
absolute minimum energy possible:

 _A typical supernova releases something like 1051 ergs. (About a hundred
times as much energy would be released in the form of neutrinos, but let them
go for now.) If all of this energy could be channeled into a single orgy of
computation, a 219-bit counter could be cycled through all of its states._

Quantum computers won't help break cryptography because they must still
consume energy to work, and even a supernova's worth of energy won't even let
you _count_ to 2^256, let alone actually do that many hashes.

The only real problem that could occur is if some weakness is found in current
cryptographic standards... which while possible, seems unlikely given the
massive amount of attention they've already received from incredibly smart
people.

But, even if something like that did happen, all bitcoin would have to do is
roll out a new client that fixes the problem.

------
romeo88
No one can guarantee it. There can always be a major breakthrough that breaks
the fundamental assumptions on that bitcoin is build. For example: Quantum
computers getting a main stream thing and growing exponentially in power.

